# Cheapest PC bulbs?



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

Looking for 6700K 55 watt bulbs. Can get them for $19 each not including shipping. Anyone know of a place to get them at a better price?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

19 bucks is pretty cheap already. What site are you looking at for that price? www.aqubotanic.com has them for $18.99, as well as www.ahsupply.com. Might want to see how much shipping is to reduce the cost a few bucks. Sorry couldn't find one cheaper.

-John N.


----------



## Nolan W. (Jul 30, 2005)

Are you looking for straight or square pin? Innovative Lighting Solutions has straight pin for $10.50 ea. and square pin for $11.50 ea. They give discounts if you buy in lots of 4 or 12.

Direct links to 55W 6700ºK bulbs: straight pin and square pin


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Try these guys... http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

wow, those are great prices. (4) 10 dollar bulbs here I come. 
Thanks for those great links!

-John N.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.atlantalights.com is a great sight also.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

Great, thanks for the help. I need straight pin and the price I had was from AHSupply. $10.50 each is outta this world. Thanks again.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

Just FYI, four bulbs shipped was $52. Not too bad. Few more things and I am ready to grow !!!!


----------

